

Google gets patent for software that can identify any object on the planet - rohit89
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2195722/Indexing-world-Google-receives-software-means-intelligently-identify-object-planet.html

======
dragonbonheur
In how many ways can someone implement a multi-layer perceptron or other types
of classifier neural networks? Patents nowadays...

